# dovetail jig



## deadwood3 (Feb 7, 2009)

I work in a machine at my day job and have a chance to make a dove tail jig but I need some dimensions. does anybody have some.Thanks Ed


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dovetails Jigs?*



Edward M. Miller said:


> I work in a machine at my day job and have a chance to make a dove tail jig but I need some dimensions. does anybody have some.Thanks Ed


Hi Edward, you'll have to be more specific re which type of jig you want to make. You may want to check out www.ptreeusa.com They offer a template that can be screwed to a large block roughly 2" x3" x 30" or so. that's all there is to it and it wil make thru dovetails using bearing type dovetail bits. So, to make an entire jig with locking clamps, templates, sheet metal frame is a tall order. I can try to scan the template into this site a little later for you. It cost $150 on sale at a woodworking show here in Michigan. Reg price $300. It's 1/2" thick, anodized, alum. about 30" long, well made. Probably CNC milled. So hang in there,:thumbsup: check out the cheaper half-blind jigs for around $60 . The best jigs by Porter Cable run $400 - $600 but do everything but tie your shoes! Keep in mind there are 2 types of jigs, the half-blind and the thru type. Later, Bill


----------



## deadwood3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bill, I was looking to make a template to screw onto a piece of wood. What I need is the width & depht of the slots for the router bits. I have a piece of alum. about 20"lg. that will machine down to a nice size jig.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Edward hope this works*

I traced the template with a fine ball point. It's actuall slightly smaller in real life. I'll post the drawing.:thumbsup: Do you have CNC ability?
The dimension on the slots across measure 5/8th" and the on the tails is 7/8ths" Bill If you have trouble "acquiring" this image, PM me.


----------



## deadwood3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bill, Yes I have a cnc machine to use and this should do just fine thanks. Ed


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys, you should probably not be "knocking off" products like this. I doubt peachtree would like seeing us condone this either so please edit the post.


----------

